# 3g trail cams



## AlphaRomeArrow (Aug 21, 2015)

Looking for a 3g trail cam. Wanting to know any experiences had with them. Would prefer att but open to any good reviews.


----------



## velvet tines (Oct 11, 2015)

they work great:

http://www.aldeer.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1202724&page=1


----------

